# What's Your Favourite Restaurant?



## smithmiller6 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Mine is a place called Restaurant Como. My dad promised me once they got back from holidays, he'd take all of us, thanks to his job being paid permanent

I keep looking at the menu each day and drooling - i'm hoping that the new menu for this month shall be as cool, because the duck or the venison sounds good..... real good.*


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a couple: All in Montreal (but there are many other places) outside MTL I enjoy.

Le Pois Penche (food, music and ambiance is just like Paris- style of the 1940's , it is a great restaurant )

Au Pied du Cochon: everything is good

Queue de Cheval : The Chef will make you "Anything you like"

Restaurant 40 West : has the best Oyster bar and wine selections

Le Chambertin: (for dance)

Gibby's: (for the lamb).....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In Ny La Berniden
In Florida Cafe La roupe'


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Probably the meal meal I have ever eaten was at Gary Danko in SF. Blackbird in Chicago also ranks right up there as one of the best meals I have ever eaten. Trotter's as phenomenal as well. A few others that I love are:
NAVA-Atlanta
Le Bouchon-Chicago
Aureole-NYC
Star Canyon-Dallas


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

My list changes constantly here are the top 5 currently. (in no particular order.)

SANTE'S Spokane, WA - A new/young creative chef specializing in European style farm to table cuisine. Not only do they use only locally grown (when possible) they also butcher and cure their own meats. If he was in a large city this restaurant would be a stellar hit, with write-up's and multiple James beard nominations.

CHEF MAVRO Honolulu, HI - Asian / French fusion (SIDEBAR: I hate fusion, most fusion restaurants fail because the chef hasn't mastered one cuisine and then they try to combine elements of two or three that they haven't mastered - 99% failure rate if we wish to be honest) This fusion restaurant actually works, cuisines are clearly identifiable, authentic yet melded together in ways that boggle my mind. You will pay through the nose, but for a fusion restaurant that actually delivers it might be worth it. The only restaurant in Hawaii that deserves 5 stars IMHO.

ROVER'S Seattle, WA - Pacific NW ingredients cooked in a French 'style'. Not fusion, not French, not Pacific NW America, it's just Rover's and it's fantastic. Rover's truly uses the freshest indigenous ingredients to create culinary masterpieces. The dishes are consistently excellent, creative, fresh and most importantly full of natural flavors that do not compete or over power one-another.

PASCAL'S ON PONCE Coral Gables, FL - The best French in America - It's not a pretentious stuffy haute French restaurant, more of a slightly upscale neighborhood bistro, but the food trumps most of the top French restaurants in America.

THAI PLACE San Bernardino, CA - A little tiny hole in the wall serving the most authentic Thai food I have had outside of Thailand. Cheap, small (6-7 tables), semi-clean, to-go orders are 1-3 hour waits on weeknights.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I have 2.

The Italian. Commercial st Dundee. The only place locally that i can really enjoy a whole sea bass

And Hymans Charleston NC. I've been twice now and I love the hustle n bustle of the place. Sitting outside on the benches, waiting for your table. Eating boiled peanuts and swigging beer from the bottle while you people-watch on a warm evening, is a fabulous appetiser. It doesnt matter how busy they are, the foodand service is top notch.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A major reason for returning to Montreal!

A propos Chicago restaurants: I've not had the pleasure of dining at Trotter's, but I did enjoy a wonderful meal at Tru. I'm fixated on eating at Publican there, as Nicko (and others here) give it raves.

Now to answer the question: my favorite restaurant is Coquette Cafe in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Milwaukee Restaurants- French Cuisine Never a bad meal, nothing but great service, and just 20 minutes from my doorstep. :lips:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Current favourites in Edinburgh

Oloroso
Malcolm Duck at le Marche
The Kitchin


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

A small, Italian restaurant, Angelinas here in Chicago.
Oh, and I also love La Scarola.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

In Charlotte, I like Capital Grill and 88. From what I've tasted of his menus elsewhere, Gagliardo's should be excellent when it opens. Also Longitude 81 in Fort Mill and The River Rat in Lake Wylie are very good for casual..

Outside of Charlotte, I can't remember the names of many places but there are so many great ones that I could never pick a favorite.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My current favorite is Sel Gris in Portland OR.
I met Chef Dan Mondok years ago when he worked in this area and recently had the pleasure of dining in his restaurant.
The tastes, the textures......I was in heaven.
Sweetbreads, foie......I wish I could eat like that all the time.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Marcellos (St. Clair West, east of Dufferin) - simple Italian food, awesome pizzas made in an old style clay oven, haven't had a bad dish here yet and I'm a regular of 10 years and still inexpensive

Kom Jung Yen (Spadina ave, south of College st) - a "hole in the wall" Chinese BBQ claiming to have the best BBQ pork in North America. This isn't self proclaimed, it was backed up by a old review done years ago but there is something to say about this place thats been there unchanged as long as even my mother can remember being in her mid 50s. Their duck is pretty good too, roast park ain't bad, good noodle items but not the greatest rice dishes around. Very inexpensive. Been a regular here since the day I was conceived...seriously!

Saigon (across the street from Kom Jung Yen) - probably the very first Vietnamese restaurant in the city and its still there. Their spring rolls are awesome and they do a really nice rare beef noodle...probably the only 2 things I ever order when I eat there.

Country Style (Bloor St West, east of Bathurst st) - Turkish/Ukrainian food like Chicken Paprikash but I come for their mean and huge schnitzel with dumplings. They also do a mean apple strudel and desert crepe with nut filling (I can't remember the exact name). They've gotten pricey but still reasonable. 

Vinnie Zucchinis (Steeles Ave E, east of Bayview) - Italian buffet. A bit pricey and not many Italian buffets around but this place makes everything fresh in front of you with a nice selection. Price however only has me going there on the very odd occasion (like 1 birthday every few years).

Keg Steak Mansion (Jarvis St, north of Wellesley) - Steaks and steaks only and they do it good. They have a version of bruschetta on grilled flat bread, fresh basil, buffalo mozzerella, and very very thick reduced balsamic vinegar. Their escargot are good but use to be better. Prime rib with garlic mash and crunchy deep fried onion slivers as always is perfect.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

McCrady's

McCrady's Restaurant - Charleston, South Carolina

Per Se

PER SE

Le Bernardin

Le Bernardin . 155 West 51st Street . New York City . 212-554-1515

Craft

:: the craft style ::

Terra

Terra Restaurant - St. Helena - Napa Valley

The Martini House

The Martini House - St. Helena, California.

Katz Deli

Katz's Delicatessen New York

Blackbird

Blackbird

Arun,s

Arun's

The Woodward House

?

Some of my favorites over the past few years.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey, Cape Chef, When were you in Charleston? Let me know the next time, and we can meet up for a lunch!

I love McCrady's, but our overall favorite is Magnolia's - Magnolias * Blossom * Cypress || Fine Dining in Charleston, SC || HOSPITALITY MANAGEMENT GROUP INC. ||


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably Bambara. Though they've changed chefs since the last time we went. Bambara SLC


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Publican in Chicago rocks.....I prefer it over Blackbird and Avec....great warm bread, butter and lots of pig, small fish and beer.....just exceptional all the way around.
thepublicanrestaurant.com

Naha, again Chicago....the bar menu is on my short list for Chicago eats.
Naha

Craft, NYC

Bayona, New Orleans......even after all these years, any time I'm in NO Bayona is a must.

Best all round meal in the past 10 years.....August with John Besh at the stove. staff was stellar, food was exceptional......New Orleans

Annie Gunn's in StLouis, Lou Rook, jr does an outrageous job.....The Smokehouse Market and Annie Gunn's


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh yeah and Stone Barns at Blue Hill.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll be headed to New Orleans tomorrow, the wife has family there. I must agree, our night out on the town will probably begin at Bayona and end at Cafe Du Monde. You just can't pass up chicory coffee and beignets.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

couchon has got a lot of buzz too.
breakfast at Mother's is a true taste of NO.....it's all about debris.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I've always enjoyed the notion of debris. It's all about a beautiful presentation of scraps and shavings. Hats off to whoever came up with it.

On a more serious note, my wife has bet me a back rub that I can't finish a whole Muffuletta from Central Grocery. I've done it before, so I'll be enjoying a back rub tomorrow night. eace:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

urp. :lol::lol:


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll have meat sweats for hours and olive/garlic breath for a week but it will be so worth it. Great sandwich and she give a good back rub.:lol:


----------



## brian_a (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I can't say I'm well versed on high end dining, but my visit to Gordon Ramsay's Maze in NY city was wonderful. I would have to say that the lobster bisque was the best thing I'd ever tasted in my life. One of the servings was definitely not to my likings, the diver scallops with chorizo, but the rest was pretty darned good. I would have to say I'd enjoy going back. I love his recipes as they are fairly easy to make and I love the fact they can make me, a home cook - at best, look like I know what I'm doing. Much like many other cooks, but I like his food pairings the most, as of yet. Maybe it's just my newbie-ness, but I guess you have to find someone to follow and he's the guy I do right now. Julia Child's recipes never seem to get old either. 

Anyways, The Maze was wonderful and at around $250ish (We didn't dine in the highest of the three retaurants you could there due to having our youngin with us) I'd go there again in a heartbeat. 

-Brian


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I really don't have a favprite restaurant any more

On occasion we go to Xinh's Xinh's Clam and Oyster House | Xinh's Clam & Oyster House but for the most part, we enjoy staying home to eat


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

One favorite? No way. :lol:

Montreal- Queue de Cheval, The biggest indoor charcoal grill ever. Killer dry aged steak.

Maine- The White Barn Inn-True five star service. I also like Redds Eats for a lobstah roll in wiscasset but you have to wait in a looooooong line. It's worth it.

Hawaii- Merrimans in Waimea. 

Vegas-Charlie Palmers Aureole

Chicago- Alinea or Frontera.

Nawhlens- Acme oyster house

Nassau- Graycliff


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Acme is still around? wow, I used to take the street car from Broadway/St. Charles (Dominican) up to Canal to grab bienville and rockerfellers at Acme....circa 1976.


----------



## ryxin (Jan 20, 2010)

I like Restaurant Le Reve (San Antonio). It is the best restaurant for me.


----------



## ozrot (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello dear

I am India. Generally we Indian like to eat masala item. So I prefer the restaurant where I can eat a bit of masala item. When I make my own food I specially purchase the item from http://www.ozrot.co.il. This is a online facilities option and I get my all stuff from here.


----------



## mrsbushaxe (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine is The B-Spot in the Cleveland, Ohio suburbs. Burgers cooked to perfection, the best garlic & parm wings you've ever tasted, and grown up milkshakes with hand dipped ice cream and liquor. (_Vanilla Bean with Kahlua and vodka_*)*

_What's not to love about burgers and shakes?_


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Favorite restaurant? Depends for what. When I want a bit of masala item, I lean towards _The Great Ashoka in Artesia_ -- especially for it's goat vindaloo.

Today, I met a couple of friends, both of whom are professional chefs at high-end restaurants, at an incredibly good Chinese restaurant which specializes in dumplings and hand made noodles called _Dumpling Master._

_Dumpling Master_ is a humble, country style place located in a strip mall behind Shun Fat (a Chinese supermarket) in Monterey Park. It's not exactly regional but it isn't exactly not, either -- sort of HK mixed with general Guangzhou. We had steamed fish and leek dumplings; kuoh tieh (pot stickers); xiao long bao (soup dumplings) -- 1 order with pork only, the other with pork, sea cucumber, and crab; pork and potherb tong (soup) with hand made noodles; scallion pancackes; beef tripe in spicy sauce (dried szechuan peppers and fresh jalapenos); and fried bread for dessert. Everything was incredibly good. It's my favorite place for many of those things, but I have to day today's tripe was certainly among the two or three best tripe dishes I've ever eaten.

About three weeks ago Linda and I took my dad and his girlfriend Fonye out for brunc. We ate at the _The Duck House Restaurant_, just a few blocks south of _Dumpling Master_ on Atlantic Blvd., also in Monterey Park. They specialize in "duck, three ways," a sort of Taiwanese interpretation of Peking duck served with duck soup, and whatever meat was left to be picked sauteed with (very, very) fresh sprouts. We had that along with rice fried with eggs and (Chinese) sausage; cold winter-melon salad; eggplant; pork belly, Good? Are you kidding? Sublime.

And that's only a couple of our favorite _Chinese_ places. So, which is more of a favorite? Couldn't choose. Just glad I don't hafta and you can't make me.

BDL


----------



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

Too many to list, but...

For comfort food, it's Paul Kee for affordable and delicious _authentic_ chinese food.

Fine dining, 1789 made a nice impression; warm atmosphere, great service, and some nice eats (only reason I had a chance to go here was for my birthday dinner /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef,

You wrote,


> _For comfort food, it's Paul Kee for affordable and delicious authentic chinese food._


Just as "authentic American food" would, "authentic... Chinese food" covers too much ground to give us an idea of what you like or what they serve. Could you nail it down a little for us?

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

my best foods ever eaten were from street food carts, either in mexico or the caribbean, or a simple just caught lobster, grilled, on the beach...don't think i've actually been to a really really,really high end fancy pants restaurant that blew my taste buds away as much those simple tastes ...grew up in d.c, with lots of high end stuff, but guess i just really never acquired a taste for that stuff...at that time, french cooking was the norm...a family friend owned a spanish restaurant in baltimore...father was francos personal chef, so i was always around his food...jesus, my mouth still can taste his paella after all these years

joey


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

At the moment, my favourite is The Kitchin, a michelin-starred place run by Tom Kitchin, in Leith.

His food is sublime - he worked with some of the best chefs in Europe before opening his own restaurant. Here's his website - he is the young man on the right on the opening page.

http://www.thekitchin.com/kitchin/home

PS, Yes, Kitchen with two 'I'!


----------



## razorclam (Jul 13, 2010)

Alinea, Jean Georges, Momofufku is just plain fun

I saw New Orleans mentioned I love Cochon but Galatoire's lunch is always the first stop for the vibe of the city and the locals


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have that many anymore a lot have gone down hill but here are the true gems in my area.

for dinner in Nevada City you can't beat http://www.thenewmooncafe.com/

fresh ,local and handmade

for lunch and dinner Mexican food: http://www.mariasmexicantacos.com/

Maria herself is awesome and her food is great. anyone coming up I-80 through Auburn to Reno should stop and feast.

Best Breakfast place around here is small, cramped, crowded and has a line that makes me not eat there anymore, but if your stubborn and really want the best here it is : http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...48277062535353020&pcsi=15448277062535353020,1

they don't have a website, don't really need it.

I will eat at a few other places around here but am always a bit sad about it. I have tried the new Thai place that opened up in my old Japanese restaurants place and will say I really enjoyed my meal. I have only eaten there once though so won't put it on my list .....yet.


----------



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

> Just as "authentic American food" would, "authentic... Chinese food" covers too much ground to give us an idea of what you like or what they serve. Could you nail it down a little for us?


Yeah I guess you're right, sometimes I like to be vague so people can use their imaginations /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif My personal favorites are baby clams in black bean sauce, deep fried spicy shrimp in shell (with heads on so you can suck the yummy goodness out of them), and beef chow foon (wide rice noodles with beef and vegetables in a brown sauce) which is actually a common dish, but the way they cook it is unmatched. Some other unique items I can remember are pig knuckle, jellyfish, and duck blood. The place also has whole roasted pigs and ducks hanging in a window right next to the kitchen. Not your ideal 'romantic' eating spot, and maybe some people have gotten squeamish reading parts of this post, but this place has been open since I was a kid, and 30 some years later they're still in business and serving some damn good food /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have two place i love

Au Pied de Cochon in Montreal, although I have only been there once. 

Four words: Poutine au Foie Gras

Also the service there is fantastic. The servers have ESP or something. 

The other place is The Orient in Windsor, Ontario. 

Chef "Ken" makes the best authentic Chinese food i have ever had. You just have to makes sure to ask for the Chinese menu, not the white people menu. I don't know what he does to the spicy garlic sea food platter, but it is wonderful.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Again with the "authentic Chinese food" thing.  What does that mean? 

Please don't misunderstand.  I'm not trying to make a point at your or anyone else's expense.  I'm truly interested in what you like.  Otherwise, I wouldn't be reading the thread. 

For that matter, I'm also interested in how people distinguish authentic from inauthentic Chinese food.

BDL


----------



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well BDL,

I guess "authentic" is a pretty subjective thing. All I can tell you is that we have a pretty good size Chinese population in Windsor, and there are places that those Chinese people eat that serve Chinese food and then there are places that white people go to eat Chinese food. As far as what constitutes authentic, in my opinion and in this case anyway, is the food that actual Chinese people order from other actual Chinese people. 

Granted that I have yet to go to China, I have to say though that when i look through my copy of Martin Yan's China, I have yet to see sweet and sour chicken balls, or egg rolls that look anything like the ones from almost any Chinese place I have ever been. 

I am a relative rookie to all things Culinary, but I like the fact that anything that I have tried at the Orient has a much greater depth of flavour. The dishes have subtly and exhibit flavours that are in balance. Most Chinese restaurants that cater to the masses (as well as a lot of western style places) seem to simply pack on the ultra sweet super thick sauce and call it a day. Don't get me wrong, The Orient's core business is blue collar workers rather than foodie's or chefs, so they do have a menu that has the good old stand-bys like won-ton soup and beef and broccoli. 

I haven't been there in over a year, now that I live in Michigan rather than Ontario, so I don't have a menu to reference but the Spicy Garlic seafood platter, the honey beef and the scallion chicken are great. Not to mention the hot and sour soup, it is quite possibly one of the best things I have ever eaten now that I am thinking about it.


----------



## tamtam39 (Jul 14, 2010)

Best Restaurants for me are Abacus and Mansion in Turtle Creek in Dallas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie Palmer in Costa Mesa, CA. (best Fine Dining in my area)

Craft Steak in Las Vegas, NV. (best i've had in Vegas)


----------



## jkeilson (Jun 30, 2010)

Best meal ever: Restaurant Daniel in NYC - superlative.

Local favorites - DC area:

Jaleo, Zaytinya, Oyamel, all by Jose Andres

Central - Michel Richard's "casual" restaurant

Joe's Noodle House - real (good) Szechuan food in the MD suburbs

Sushi-Ko - the original location, not the new Friendship Heights spot.

Of course, YMMV at any of these, but I find myself going back to them again and again.


----------



## sherryindy (Apr 17, 2010)

It's fun to see all these restaurants all over. Personally, my favorite meal is breakfast, so my favorite restaurant is Cafe Patachou. There are a few of them in and around Indianapolis. They really have a unique style, and everything's just indescribably good.

Sherr


----------



## venetispizza (Aug 3, 2010)

smithmiller6 said:


> *Mine is a place called Restaurant Como. My dad promised me once they got back from holidays, he'd take all of us, thanks to his job being paid permanent
> 
> I keep looking at the menu each day and drooling - i'm hoping that the new menu for this month shall be as cool, because the duck or the venison sounds good..... real good.*


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

'''Restaurant Pic''''  in Velance France Best meals I ever had.when the father was the chef. Now daughters took over and I have not been there since.


----------



## sockpuppetdoug (Jun 22, 2010)

Was that Chef Jacques Pic?  I pretty sure I read something about that restaurant just last week - a place that's been held through several generations.  Curious now...

+D.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry's Fish Restaurant and ironically it is on Frying Pan Island...check it out on Youtube,        Search for........             

  Fly & Dine to Henry's Fish Restaurant with Georgian Bay Airways


----------



## emathias (Aug 5, 2010)

Here in Chicago, my go-to restaurant is Naha (Contemporary American/Californian).  I've taken a number of people there and I also eat at the bar on my own fairly regularly.  In addition to being great food, it used to be a great value.  The prices have gone up noticably over the past year, but the food is still excellent.  It's priced fairly, just not as well as it used to be.  Higher prices or not, it is still my favorite.

Other places I like to eat here in Chicago are Prosecco (Italian), Coobah (Cuban/latin cuisine), Tango Sur (Argentine steakhouse), Wishbone (Southern/soul food), Sepia (American contemporary), Lulu (American contemporary), La Sardine (French), Go 4 Food (Chinese), Cafe Central (Cuban diner), Xoco (Fast casual Mexican), Naniwa (neighborhod-level Japanese) and El Salvador Restaurante (Central American).


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm from Louisiana, so clearly my favorites will be near here.

Restaurant August in the Warehouse District of New Orleans could be the single greatest dining experience I've ever had. We went not long after the finale of Next Iron Chef (in which Besh was robbed, but that's another topic) and had the smoked swordfish sashimi that he made in the finale as part of a tasting menu. Outstanding food, wonderful restaurant, great service. Can't say enough about this place.

Another great Besh restaurant, and one that I go to much more frequently, is Luke in New Orleans. Four words: cochon de lait sandwich. Plus the beers they have brewed for them are great.

There are too many other restaurants I love in New Orleans and Baton Rouge to name them all, but a few that I'm particularly fond of are: Bayona, Galatoire's, Felix's, The Gumbo Shoppe, Juban's,

Outside of New Orleans, there's small Italian place called Da Leo Trattoria on South Beach. Food is good, but the atmosphere is better. Probably the best lobster ravioli I've had.

Paesano's in San Antonio is a nice place. For me, the best dish is the Frutti di Mare. Love it.

Another old favorite is the Snake River Grill in Jackson, Wyoming. Lot's of great game dishes, especially the rabbit and the elk.

Slightly off the grid is BO's Fish Wagon in Key West. Basically a parked food truck with a few tables under a shanty roof, but the best fried grouper sandwiches.

TM


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Nicholas - Red Bank NJ

Favorite Go-To bar/Italian - Catherine Lombardi - New Brunswick, NJ


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 13, 2010)

HI..!!

When it comes to Chinese (or any other kind of Asian food) in Houston, the lists are just way too long indeed! For dim sum, I'd also recommend Golden Palace and Ocean Palace.


----------



## jamesparkerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

The Italian. Commercial st Dundee. The only place locally that i can really enjoy a whole sea bass.......


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Haven't eaten there, but a friend really likes it and he has always said that we'd go there when next up in Dundee  - I'm sure he  told me that the place had been sold recently.


----------



## bhtoad (Jul 14, 2010)

So many "favorites".  I guess it depends on mood, cuisine, etc.  However, my favorite lunch place is the Parrish Cafe on Boylston St. in Boston's Back Bay.  They have an interesting concept.  They went to the area's top chef's (Joy Adams, Barbara Lynch, Ken Oringer, Ming Tsai to name a few) and asked them to design a "signature sandwich".  They rotate the menu every season, don't have a deep fryer in the house (sandwiches are served with great pot. salad, slaw, or a little of both), and they proudly don't include Bud or any AH beer on their excellent beer list.

Some of my favorite sandwiches are the Regal Regis (steak tips and mushrooms in a baguette), the Rialto (toasted Italian cold cuts with a phenomenal pepper relish), Elephant walking on eggs (egg sandwich from the Elephant Walk restaurant (French/Cambodian).  I've been there many times for "meetings" with staff and vendors and no one has ever had a meal that was less than excellent.

Outdoor dining in the summer is great for people watching.  (The Boston Public Garden's are across the street and Newbury St. starts one block away.)

For French food I like Sel de la Terre a few blocks up Boylston from the Parrish, at the Mandarin Hotel (Copley Square, just past the Boston Public Library).  Took my SO there for her birthday two years ago and she's still talking about it.

Circling back to BDL's question about authentic Chinese, I agree with Ryan.  The better Chinese places have a high percentage of Chinese patrons.  In Boston, I like Chinatown Cafe on Harrison Ave.   Simple cafeteria/takeout style with an open kitchen, English subtitles on the menu, and no "typical" chinese fare like egg rolls or sweet and sour anything.   For dinner I like The Golden Temple on Beacon St. in Brookline.  (Excellent Peking Duck.  Don't bother with their non-Chinese dishes.  Pad Thai was mediocre.)  I've heard the place described as "what you would get if you walked into a good restaurant in Hong Kong".  Strong focus on local fresh ingredients and healthy options (lots of brown rice dishes available).


----------



## jomead (Sep 19, 2010)

My current favourite is influenced by a recent holiday in Spain - Restaurant First, Nerja, Andalucia.

Run by two women who were so creative in taste and presentation...it was wonderful but I am not likely

to visit too frequently...sadly.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.greeneggplant.com/

Hit this spot out near the Beaches area for my uncle's birthday back in June. I don't see much of that big Americanized portions up here but this place does it at a decent price and the food is good. Start up with 3 dips for your bread (hummus, a creamy garlic dip, and a sweet eggplant salsa/chutney) is excellent, they do a great chicken on a skewer thats probably a good 16oz portion of chicken breast stuck on 2 spits that is literally as big as those used to roast whole lambs but a 1.5ft long. I looked to my neighbouring tables and saw a mound of lettuce piled high on those big fancy bowls you see at 5star eateries that usually do a 6oz portion of filet mignon; I couldn't tell what salad it was mind you as I was just overwhelmed by the size.

My biggest complaint is that the uptown location doesn't do the specials like they do in the Beaches location. The Beaches did an awesome 10oz sea bass that nobody uptown orders...freaking sheep don't know how to eat. My other complaint, their sides suck. Mash potatoes and rice are bland and flavorless, the fries are usually stuck together. Three heads can eat and drink for $80 total (thats non-alcoholic drinks with appetizers and a main).


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

Where to start?  By location? by Genre?

Favorite local high end- Zaika in Clifton park, NY. High end Indian food, pretty building, great service. Plus the Owner knows us on sight, or at least my boy. I think my middle child is the only white six year old who's favorite dish is goat curry. Sonny (the owner) will also rat out the wife if she's been in w/out me (usually w/ her sister.)

Favorite local hole in the wall- Beirut in Troy, highly flavored, their garlic sauce is killer, plus it's close to where I work. Call em and they'll have it ready on my way out. Trust me chest compressions will make you hungry.

Favorite chain- Shane's rib shack, hard to argue with any menu that includes fried Okra, sweet tea and ribs.

Favorite distant- also in the hole in the wall catagory- Puka Puka kitchen (which means little hole in Hawaiian) in Hilo big island of Hawaii. Serves a Mediteranean, Asian, island hodgepodge. Really good flavors, not much to look at but most grab their food and go stare at the Pacific anyway.  Then again most of the places we ate at in Hawaii were fantastic, of course that could have been a little bit of island euphoria.


----------



## beargy (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite restaurant is Hacienda in South Bend, Indiana. The food is great and very reasonably priced. The Mexican fare is authentic, the atmosphere is fun and exciting and the wait staff is incredibly helpful and kind. I've never had a bad experience and have been there many, many times. They make their own chips and salsa and it beats anything else I've ever tasted. I highly recommend all look Hacienda up if you are ever in the South Bend area.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

beargy said:


> The Mexican fare is authentic...They make their own chips and salsa...


While I'm sure it's a good restaurant, it's still Tex-Mex if it's serving chips and salsa. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but not authentic Mexican.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite is probably Kichisen, Kyoto, but the next time we're there the wife and I are going to try a full-on kaiseki meal at Kikunoi and it might nudge into top. There was this amazing restaurant in San Sano, Tuscany, but looking back it was more about being on honeymoon in a tiny village at the top of a mountain in Tuscany, during wild boar season, although it was pretty great. (If you're in San Sano, there is only one real restaurant, so the name is unimportant....)


----------



## kathy8185 (Aug 27, 2010)

I love Mandina's in New Orleans. It is a great neighborhood restaurant and is New Orleans cooking at its best.  I then go across the street to Brocato's for some awesome gelato.


----------



## jgw899 (Nov 12, 2010)

My favorite restaurant is My Thai Beach Restaurant In Capitola. They serve authentic thai food and have are probably better than all the other Capitola Restaurants.


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you answer a question like this? Well, I guess I just love food and have a lot of favorite restaurants. It's hard to even put down a short list as that list is quite long....

Anyway, want to address something that came up on this thread earlier: authentic Chinese food. That's another loaded topic. In many Chinese restaurants in San Francisco, you will find that most of the people who dine there are Chinese. Many of them also have a menu written in Chinese only. Now, are those Chinese restaurants serving authentic Chinese food? Not necessary....not to me anyway. I guess what I classify as authentic would be what I grew up with in Hong Kong. I haven't really had Chinese food here that can compare with what I've had in Hong Kong. Now, are all Chinese restaurants in Hong Kong authentic Chinese? Not necessary either, because there are so many regional cuisines in China. I might be impress with the Shanghainese food found in Hong Kong, but someone from Shanghai probably has a different point of view. Frankly, I think it's so difficult to recreate authentic food in a different region. Think about the water, the soil, the produce available - those factors play into the authentic flavors. So, I don't bother really looking for what's authentic and go with what taste good to me. Besides, just because something is "authentic", it doesn't mean that I would like it....


----------



## jgw899 (Nov 12, 2010)

That was a very valid statement, and it is very hard to answer a question like this...guess it all depends on what your go to restaurant is if you had to choose one!


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Blossoming Lotus, Portland, Oregon*


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 16, 2011)

[h5]Red Kimono - Japanese foods[/h5]


----------



## yummyspice (Sep 8, 2011)

Where I live we don't have any fancy restaurants unless Outback and Olive Garden count.  But, they're an hour and a half away.  I have a love for pizza and pasta so, my fave place is Pizza Hut.  I've never even been in an Outback.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

So many favourite restaurants worldwide ... I shall start with the best of foreign cuisine in the Madrid Captial ... The key to all of the venues on this list, is the quality of their seaonal raw materials ...

Japanese:  Kabuki - Hotel Wellington - Plaza de Independencia Zone ( Banco de España Underground )  

Mexican:  Taquería Alamillo - La Latina Underground Station ( Jalisco, Guadalajara and Pacific Coast regional Mexican )

Indian: Swagat - Diego de León Underground Station

Italian: Boccondivino - Nuñez Balboa Underground Station

I shall continue on this theme with Spanish regional, and some secret havens and then head over to Lisbon with Chef José Avillez who is opening 2 new restaurants in Baixa Chiada in October and check my notebooks for my notes on various provinces in Italia ...


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

MANHATTAN  ITALIAN ...

One of my fabvourite lunch spots is Ennio and Michael, and though by no means is it the best Italian I have ever had, it is one of the loveliest meals I have had in NYC.

Located at 539 - 541 La Guardia Place, off the corner of West 3rd Street by NY University. The dapper restaurateur and host, Michael hails from Bologna and the tender stuffed squid and the Cippioni shellfish Cassola hits the spot along with the outdoor open air terrace which is splendid and shady. Well paired Italian wines to match.


----------



## vince de juan (Mar 10, 2015)

Everytime I go by Repulse Bay area here in Hongkong. I always drop by at Limewood Restaurant. They are one of the Best seafood restaurants in hong kong with a wide range of menu. They also serve bbq grill foods, vietnamese food. Considered as one of the best restaurant in Hong Kong.


----------

